# How to prepare for my first craft show



## rcleary171 (Jul 1, 2021)

I have decided to organize 10 years worth of art inventory (paintings and photographs) and register for my first craft show. The show is in September and is in my home town so I don't have far to lug my stuff. I currently own a 10x10 foot white tent and a large portable table along with a bunch of frames (of various qualities) and 50 picture matboards (4x6 & 8x10) with backings and plastic bags. 

I would appreciate anyone who has experience with craft shows to share their wisdom (and war stories). I am sure this will be a fun adventure but I would like to avoid any embarrassing or costly mistakes going into this endeavor.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2021)

No advice or stories to share. 
Good luck with your craft show.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 1, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> I have decided to organize 10 years worth of art inventory (paintings and photographs) and register for my first craft show. The show is in September and is in my home town so I don't have far to lug my stuff. I currently own a 10x10 foot white tent and a large portable table along with a bunch of frames (of various qualities) and 50 picture matboards (4x6 & 8x10) with backings and plastic bags.
> 
> I would appreciate anyone who has experience with craft shows to share their wisdom (and war stories). I am sure this will be a fun adventure but I would like to avoid any embarrassing or costly mistakes going into this endeavor.


I advise taking someone along with you. Four eyes and arms are better than two.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 1, 2021)

Also, you probably though of it, but make sure you have a cash box with deviders to separate the denominations of cash. You can make one out of cardboard if you need to. And you should take rolls of change and plenty of small bills (ones and fives) for giving back change. You'll probably go through the small bills pretty fast.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 1, 2021)

Make friends with those  who have booths on eachside of you.  They can watch your booth while you run to the restroom or out to your vehicle.
Some people ask for receipts.  Bring a receipt book and a pen.
Bring plastic bags for them to carry what they purchase.
A bright colored plastic table covering is a cheap way to set off your creations.
Keep your money close to you.
Price everything.  It's not Tijuana!  They can't name their own price.  Tell them all prices are firm and fair.
Bring a stool.  You can't stand up the whole time.

I've seen booth owners sit with a terrible frown or even sit and cry during a show if no one comes by their booth.  Just be mellow, no matter what happens.
I hope you have a wonderful show!


----------



## Jules (Jul 1, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Make friends with those  who have booths on eachside of you.  They can watch your booth while you run to the restroom or out to your vehicle.
> Some people ask for receipts.  Bring a receipt book and a pen.
> Bring plastic bags for them to carry what they purchase.
> A bright colored plastic table covering is a cheap way to set off your creations.
> ...


All is excellent advice. 

It may seem geeky; wear a fanny pack for your money. 

Have a way for people to pay with plastic!

Adding, have something to sit on.  Small stool or a chair.


----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 1, 2021)

Thank you all! Wonderful advice - it's these little details I would rather know now then learn through trial-and-error.


----------



## jujube (Jul 1, 2021)

Good advice on safeguarding your money.  There are people who are very talented at spiriting your cashbox out of your tent.

Chat with people. Ask them what their interests are.  If they say they like the beach, direct them immediately to a beach painting or photo and talk about it....where it is, what time day it represents, etc. Make them feel a personal connection with your art.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 2, 2021)

Keesha said:


> No advice or stories to share.
> Good luck with your craft show.




Seconding this.  Well, seconding all the above.

Share some pics, please...


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2021)

When pricing items, don't sell yourself short.  Pricing higher, adds value to the piece.  Make sure you know your local market pricing range.


----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 2, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> When pricing items, don't sell yourself short.  Pricing higher, adds value to the piece.  Make sure you know your local market pricing range.


Pricing is one of my weakest attributes. I've got time to explore my local market and see what is selling (and for how much). Thanks!


----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 3, 2021)

Time to locate, review, label and frame ten years of art inventory. It's fun to see how one's style and taste change over the years.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 3, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> I have decided to organize 10 years worth of art inventory (paintings and photographs) and register for my first craft show.


I'm assuming the Boomer Park blog are images of your work.  I love the dog cartoons.

I did show my crafts once at a small local craft fair and had a great time talking to all the folks. You've gotten some good advice here. Have fun! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 6, 2021)

Do keep your money in a fanny pack and have someone work with you.  You do not need to be alone in your booth.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2021)

Let me add my "Good Luck wishes" to the pile!  Hope you do well!


----------



## debodun (Jul 6, 2021)

If you live near the venue, put your merchanside out in front of your house with a big sign - then you don't have to lug it anywhere and save on booth fees. Also, like others mentioned, keep an eye on your money and get lots of small bills and change.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 18, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> I have decided to organize 10 years worth of art inventory (paintings and photographs) and register for my first craft show. The show is in September and is in my home town so I don't have far to lug my stuff. I currently own a 10x10 foot white tent and a large portable table along with a bunch of frames (of various qualities) and 50 picture matboards (4x6 & 8x10) with backings and plastic bags.
> 
> I would appreciate anyone who has experience with craft shows to share their wisdom (and war stories). I am sure this will be a fun adventure but I would like to avoid any embarrassing or costly mistakes going into this endeavor.






Print up flyers and post them on telephone poles, on storefronts (with the owners permission, of course), bulletin boards of churches & community rooms/buildings & your local library, and distribute them on the streets. Be ready to answer any questions folks may have about your work.  When you put your work on display it would normally would be fitting to have a wine & cheese reception and a few treats such as gourmet cookies/snack cakes.  But in this day & age of covid and fear of contamination that may no longer be advisable. 

Do you have a separate website for your work such as a blog?  Perhaps you can display some of those works.

I did a little promotion for artists I knew in the past.  These strategies worked to advertise the shows and generally worked well. Last time I did so was way back in 1991 for a girl who went to the same church a buddy of mine went to.  She was so grateful for my suggestions that she sent me three Thank You notes.


----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 19, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Print up flyers and post them on telephone poles, on storefronts (with the owners permission, of course), bulletin boards of churches & community rooms/buildings & your local library, and distribute them on the streets. Be ready to answer any questions folks may have about your work.  When you put your work on display it would normally would be fitting to have a wine & cheese reception and a few treats such as gourmet cookies/snack cakes.  But in this day & age of covid and fear of contamination that may no longer be advisable.
> 
> Do you have a separate website for your work such as a blog?  Perhaps you can display some of those works.
> 
> I did a little promotion for artists I knew in the past.  These strategies worked to advertise the shows and generally worked well. Last time I did so was way back in 1991 for a girl who went to the same church a buddy of mine went to.  She was so grateful for my suggestions that she sent me three Thank You notes.


Thank you Oldie-but-Goodie! Very helpful advice about the flyers. I did not think to use my first event as a reception. I'm sure wine is off the table but I will give some thought on what to offer people responding to my flyers.

I have a website and finally started to try and make it look professional. I inserted the link below. Any feedback would be appreciated.

https://www.clearyartstudio.com/


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 19, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> I'm sure wine is off the table but I will give some thought on what to offer people responding to my flyers.





I became a teetotaler in my old age and would defo not accept an invite to a wine reception nowadays.  Perhaps complimentary bottles of water and high protein snack bars would be highly preferable nowadays (and you get a tax deduction for that investment).

Just went to your website and liked it.  Your work is highly creative and expressive. But I do believe there should be some form of narration in it. For example, your work appears to have been influenced by classical artists such as Childe Hassam, Edward Hopper, and Man Ray. Is this impression correct?  If so, please consider discussing how they did so. Consider expressing your views on aesthetics and its role in enhancing life. A few  words like those may possibly add to the website's appeal and popularity.

One thing more: have you considered selling T shirts or sweat shirts which feature those designs? This has become a very popular art form nowadays:


Mona Lisa:










Keith Haring's art:











Great way to advertise and perhaps a great way to raise revenue.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 19, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> I have a website and finally started to try and make it look professional. I inserted the link below. Any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> https://www.clearyartstudio.com/


I gave your website a look. Very nice! Good job on the site and excellent photos and paintings. There were a couple of images on your Home page slideshow that I could not find under any of the other headings.  For example IMG_E9157, #9 in the slide show, showing the blue sky reflecting on the tall skyscrapers. Maybe I didn't look hard enough. 

The toughest thing is marketing, getting the word out about your work.  Have you considered listing your images on a stock photo site like iStockphoto or shutterstock? There are many others. When I was publishing books for a client I got several book cover images from iStock. The downside is that some of them want you to offer your photos exclusively on their site.

I wish you all the best. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 19, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> Time to locate, review, label and frame ten years of art inventory. It's fun to see how one's style and taste change over the years.
> 
> View attachment 172063



Love!!!! these!  

Definitely only sell your work at juried shows.  Discriminating customers seek those out and are willing to shell out top dollar for good work.


----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 19, 2021)

I gave your website a look. Very nice! Good job on the site and excellent photos and paintings. There were a couple of images on your Home page slideshow that I could not find under any of the other headings.  For example IMG_E9157, #9 in the slide show, showing the blue sky reflecting on the tall skyscrapers. Maybe I didn't look hard enough.


Granny B. said:


> The toughest thing is marketing, getting the word out about your work.  Have you considered listing your images on a stock photo site like iStockphoto or shutterstock? There are many others. When I was publishing books for a client I got several book cover images from iStock. The downside is that some of them want you to offer your photos exclusively on their site.
> 
> I wish you all the best. Thanks for keeping us posted.



Thanks Granny B - unfortunately the website is still under construction - not all the photos have been relocated. I like that photo very much - like a giant mirror.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 19, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> Thank you Oldie-but-Goodie! Very helpful advice about the flyers. I did not think to use my first event as a reception. I'm sure wine is off the table but I will give some thought on what to offer people responding to my flyers.
> 
> I have a website and finally started to try and make it look professional. I inserted the link below. Any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> https://www.clearyartstudio.com/



Feedback: Oh, Wow!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 19, 2021)

@rcleary171   Thanks for the update, it sounds like you have made a great beginning!  Try to relax and enjoy the ride.  You have been receiving great ideas and advice from the forum.  Continued Good Luck to you Bob!  Ideas for snacks to serve..........


----------



## rcleary171 (Jul 19, 2021)

Go right! Go right!


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 19, 2021)

Start attending    craft shows, flea markets to look  around at what is selling / prices.
Talk to vendors ,, surprising  what you can learn.

Flea markets are a mix of  junk, antiques  & crafts.

The large craft show  held in Oct, at local Applefest,, seems to  have a lot of Halloween , Christmas decorations.
Followed by alpaca  goods,  wood  items,, some metal art , painting, photography.


----------



## rcleary171 (Sep 25, 2021)

My first craft show is now history. It was a great learning experience and I sold 13 items (from paintings and photos to cartoon magnates). Setup required help not only from my wife but from the people running the tent next to me. I enjoyed talking to a host of people about my art and related topics.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 25, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> My first craft show is now history. It was a great learning experience and I sold 13 items (from paintings and photos to cartoon magnates). Setup required help not only from my wife but from the people running the tent next to me. I enjoyed talking to a host of people about my art and related topics.
> 
> View attachment 185691



Congratulations!  Love your work.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2021)

Love your website Bob.
That first photo "steam" knocked me out!

I don't know how I missed this thread


----------



## Lara (Sep 25, 2021)

WTG Bob! I admire your art and also how you stepped out of your comfort zone to enter the show and get all set up. Selling 13 pieces is awesome!!


----------

